# I Know Oberon was making sleeves...



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

because I have one for my iPad Mini.  I just went searching again and I can't find anything about sleeves for any device on the entire site.  

If they are still making them, would someone please send me in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

They stopped making sleeves back in January, I think. There's a post or two on it around here somewhere.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

<pout>

Thanks, Victoria.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You're welcome, sorry it isn't better news. Might be worth shooting them an email to see if they have any stock left?


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Prolly not.  I searched and found the original post and it was from some time in September.    I'm using a 'bought used' Amazon zipper sleeve.  It's coral, it's meh but it protects the Baby.


----------



## falconz (Dec 24, 2011)

Vera Bradley has some really cute e-reader sleeves.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I use the Nook/Kobo Hutton leather sleeve as it fits all the current kindles, basic, touch, PW, KK. The Nook one also fits my Samsung 7Plus tablet. The Kobo only fits the kindles as it is a tiny bit smaller than the nook case. I use the TPU back covers on all my tech items. There is a used white Nook on ebay now, as well as a Black which would also fit, but seller will not take questions and size isn't listed, although it does state nextech ereader in description.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Sometimes I think I would forget my head if it wasn't glued on. Last year I bought a fabric sleeve from a shop on Etsy. It is really nice. It was stuck in a drawer because I wasn't using the basic Kindle. So I remembered and got it out and .... YAY!! If I ever can remember how to post a pic here, I'll do so.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Vicki G I love that sleeve.  I want to find something like that to carry a Paperwhite in the amazon case when I get one. Does anyone know what the dimensions would be? I looked and didn't see any dimensions on the amazon case. Also, do you remember what shop it was?
Thank you


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Yorkie Mom, This sleeve was actually ordered for a Paperwhite.  Amazing the things I can forget.  The shop is Laughing Stitches by NL.  When I went back to Etsy to try to find a pic to post, the owner of the shop had posted that she is visiting new grandbaby in California but would be returning and shop would be open March 17th, I think it was.  There are a lot of this type of sleeves available on Etsy.  Unfortunately, a lot of the very attractive ones are made in Belgium and Germany and... and... and...  Much further away than I cared to pay shipping.  Have a look at her shop.  I have a Paperwhite in the Amazon case.  I just tried it and it won't fit in this sleeve.  Almost, but not quite but I believe she will make custom orders.  If you can measure it, she can made it.  Different fabrics too but I ♥ the postcard fabric.  That's what sold me on this model.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, per Victoria's suggestion, I did email Oberon.  They emailed me back to say they do have some sleeves that will be going into their Collectibles but that there were a lot of them so it would be easier if I called.  I did that today and yes, they do have quite a few.  I'm trying to make up my mind now if I really want to spend the money.  Isn't that always the way?  I love the fabric case that I posted the pic of however, it is off white and will be filthy in no time with constant use.  So that makes the Oberon sleeve a much better option, I think.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> In case anyone is interested, per Victoria's suggestion, I did email Oberon. They emailed me back to say they do have some sleeves that will be going into their Collectibles but that there were a lot of them so it would be easier if I called. I did that today and yes, they do have quite a few. I'm trying to make up my mind now if I really want to spend the money. Isn't that always the way? I love the fabric case that I posted the pic of however, it is off white and will be filthy in no time with constant use. So that makes the Oberon sleeve a much better option, I think.


The postcard fabric *should* be washable, I'd think.

My problem with the Oberons is, they aren't "future upgrade-proof", and that's something I consider critical in an accessory that costs half or more what the actual device costs. There's no guarantee that I won't be stuck with a case that fits nothing and has no other use once I've upgraded devices. Back when Kindles were $350, the protection an Oberon offered was more vital. Now? SquareTrade insurance for two years AND an Amazon case that's very protective at half the weight can be had together for less than the cost of a new Oberon. It just doesn't make financial sense.

Things that are beautiful rarely do, though. If you truly want an Oberon sleeve, it sounds like this is your last chance.


----------

